# homemade or not?



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

​
*is your slingshot(wich you own) .....*

factory line model frame bands everthing in the one pack43.60%customized as in you brought the frame and the bands sepertly1917.12%completly and utterly made by your self8879.28%


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

hi guys

i wnat to start this thread because i was intially quite surprised when i joined SSF how many pepole actually made their slingshots so vote in the polls and please leave a comment and don't forget all my other threads which i check and reply to daily

thanks :king:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Really? No one can pick your favorite slingshot for you. Buy the cheapest slingshot you can find or make one and start shooting and develop your own techniques and favorites.


----------



## Vetryan15 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have done all 3. All pros and cons


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I have some of each, love them all for one reason or another, even the ones I make. There is no perfect fork only ones that fit you and ones that dont.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I make everything I can. I would make my own car if I had the space and the money.

Slingshots are so simple that if you have the basic skills and tools required, you can double your hobby at no cost.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

"Pork hunt, cork hunt, hawk hunt, Mork hunt, fork hunts more than I know what to do with."

What... what could it mean? Just don't say it 3 times in front of the bathroom mirror with the door closed and the lights out. For the love of everything that is holy don't do it!

Anyway, I have a slingshot I made myself, as well as one made by Bill Hays. Nothing off of an assembly line. With the talent and skill present around here it would almost seem a shame to spend money on something made by a machine.

Actually, truth be told, I think some of these guys on here are machines. Highly sophisticated slingshot building machines sent here by aliens 1,000 years into the past to slowly conquer our planet one fork at a time.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

out of curiosity, do all your posts contain polls ? :question:


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Imperial said:


> out of curiosity, do all your posts contain polls ? :question:


There's already been a poll about that.


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

to answer your qustion imperial yes they do i find them a wonderful way to collect imfrmation abot something without people having to take their time to write a post

thanks :king:

P.S coming soon a poll about polls


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

here we are agian august west ..... i just said favorite because its a easy abbreviation for ''the slingshot that you use most often

thanks :king:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Do you want someone to tell you what you want to hear or the truth? Slingshots are not complicated there are not many moving parts. If a frame fits your hand and the bands are tailored to the ammo, your personal strength and the task you are trying to do then the type of frame makes zero difference. You can spend as much money as you want and it won't make you one bit better of a shot. So buy which ever one feels best in your hand or make your own and start bouncing cans!


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

thanks august im just enjoying this forum and its usefullness as ive said im very new at this thing

thanks :king:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dang magpies said:


> to answer your qustion imperial yes they do i find them a wonderful way to collect imfrmation abot something without people having to take their time to write a post
> 
> thanks :king:
> 
> P.S coming soon a poll about polls


fair enough


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I build all my slingas with my own hands


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

thanks for postin' mr teh

thanks :king:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

The thing about polls is that to get the right answers, you have to ask the right questions. Ultimately, the only poll that matters here is the one you present to yourself. That is - Which one(s) do I like best?

You have no doubt noticed the wide diversity of slingshots around the place. Hundreds of different kinds. None of them are wrong, they're all right for someone and many of them will be right for you. The trick is that the only way to find out which ones suit you it to get in there and try for yourself. That answer to the above self-poll will become evident in short order.... and then you'll find something different and better. And then another one different and better. No-one else can tell you the answers to that question. Just start somewhere convenient and have fun!

I say, choose whichever slingshot lights your fire the most - for whatever reason. The one that will make you want to pick it up and practice.


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

thanks ash happy to see fellow kiwi on my topic!

thanks :king:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you Ash for saying exactly what I tried to say but much better.


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

yep nail on head in that one august


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

It's the same in my day job, making guitars for people. There are lots of right options, lots of features, but the most important is that it makes you want to pick it up and play.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I enjoy making slingshots much more than shooting them! I find it helps to keep the creative juices flowing!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Dr J said:


> I enjoy making slingshots much more than shooting them! I find it helps to keep the creative juices flowing!


+1. Prefer to make my own and try others that have been homemade


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

thanks again for all the responses guys

thanks :king:


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

i bought a trumark classic for a dollar at a garage sale and modified it. i will post it in modifacation catorgory soon but that is my favorite one


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

try this grab a fork out of the yard, get some rubber bands from the store,cut a pouch out of whatever you can find,then go shooting after your done post some pics of it,then we can ask you some questions about it "just for a change"some times you can spend to much time thinking instead of doing ,thats a shame while you are gathering information you could be out having fun :twocents: turn off the computer and go shoot!!!!!!!!


----------



## dang magpies (Jul 3, 2013)

bigorn i actually found a old plastic frame and a old exercise band cut it to size i now can get about 100fps with a small stone it actually very fast and accurate ill post some picks on this topic soon

thanks :king:


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I will use the templates of others as a launching point, but I dig hacking out my own. I mentioned at one time that I liked the worst one I ever made better than the best one I ever bought and I still think that.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

flipgun said:


> I will use the templates of others as a launching point, but I dig hacking out my own. I mentioned at one time that I liked the worst one I ever made better than the best one I ever bought and I still think that.


same here. the one i eye balled is the one that just seems to be a sniper for me, and its not that pleasant to look at.

.

.

is it almost that time again to start the "post your ugliest, yet most effective slingshot" thread?


----------



## Portland Stumpy (Oct 26, 2012)

I have done all three as well, but answered accoring to the slingshot I am carrying today.


----------



## msobrien (Oct 3, 2012)

Here in Victoria, Australia - it is illegal to own a slingshot manufactured for commercial distribution. So to follow to letter of the law you need to go homemade. That said, you can by frames and rubber in the hunting store - they just sell them separately. Homemade for me though. Fun to make and fun to shoot.


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Home made for me. I can make a better fitting, to my hand, sling shot than I can buy


----------



## CCHGN (Oct 16, 2013)

August West said:


> ..... then the type of frame makes zero difference. You can spend as much money as you want and it won't make you one bit better of a shot...


Then why do I see shooters here say that a certain SS is more accurate? That tells me that you can buy accuracy.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't think that there is an objective answer on that. Subjectively, I would say that a certain design fits better for people of certain hand sizes and draw lengths and as a result the accuracy of the shooter goes up. Sort of like finding the right pair of comfy shoes.

:iono:


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

CCHGN said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > ..... then the type of frame makes zero difference. You can spend as much money as you want and it won't make you one bit better of a shot...
> ...


Well then don't let me stop you, spend away. LOL


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

CCHGN said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > ..... then the type of frame makes zero difference. You can spend as much money as you want and it won't make you one bit better of a shot...
> ...


You can't buy accuracy. You practice for it. And you can be accurate with any fork (reasonably) Just as long as you have a decent bandset and the determination to keep at it.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I believe certain slingshots are easier to shoot more accurate because they fit the particular shooter better. They fit your hand better and are more comfortable. This usually helps you shoot better.


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> CCHGN said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


Agreed Brandon. Throw as much money as you want at a frame its all looks after a certain price point. It will do absolutely zero for your actual skill. Hard work dedication and practice will always prevail over the super cool frame that someone shoots causally.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

CCHGN said:


> Then why do I see shooters here say that a certain SS is more accurate? That tells me that you can buy accuracy.


its like this, when you buy a new acoustic/electric guitar- do the songs already come with the guitar or do you have to actually learn how to play the guitar ?

practice, practice, practice


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I bought myself a Daisy with a wrist brace a few Father's Days ago and it was just crappy enough to make me want to make my own. I know my hands and my eyes better than anyone else. I know what feels good, what looks good, what is right for me. You just need to find what's right for you and not be afraid of what's "wrong". Try something "wrong". That's how you'll know what's "right".


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like all slingshots. But I mostly shoot ones I make myself.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I look at the hobby of slingshots in the same way as the soap box derby people look at their hobby. The fun is in designing,making, and racing your own car. As far as I know, you can't buy a production car to race in that sport. However there are people who build cars for each other sometimes. I guess it all depends on how you view the hobby. If your only desire is to get the slingshot that you will shoot best with into your hands as quickly and with as little fuss as possible, just buy an A+ PS 2, or an Axiom or a Scout from SimpleShot, or one of Bill Hays's, or an SPS from Performance Catapults if you can afford it. Every one of these is a proven tool designed by an expert user as well as maker. Just do that and get it over with. The rest is up to you: it's nothing but practice and discipline. Oh yeah... and fun.

PS: Sorry for not mentioning ALL the excellent makers/vendors on the forum, but I didn't want to make it a dissertation.


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

I make all my own stuff .


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

There are three ways to participant in slingshot. Build, shoot, or both. I do both.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Make my own and buy homemade


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

squirrel squasher said:


> There are three ways to participant in slingshot. Build, shoot, or both. I do both.


Not me.

I do all three.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I like the factory stuff, but I prefer handmade stuff...just not made by my own hands. The latter is what I'd pick, had that been an option, but since it isn't...let this post serve as my vote


----------



## tivo532 (Nov 20, 2013)

dang magpies said:


> thanks august im just enjoying this forum and its usefullness as ive said im very new at this thing
> 
> thanks :king:


Dang, I'm also new to the hobby and thanks for the poll. I was also curious on what the others own or prefers to use and so far it's DIY.

Cheers!


----------



## mastersedge (Nov 2, 2013)

I do both. I make them and buy/trade.


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

What about "none of the above"

The frame is made by Ghost, the bands are mine, the pouch is ghost.

lol


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

Making is 30% of the fun shooting is 40% the remaining 30 % is giving. And teaching them how to shoot that is this hobby sums up to me. Id love to have first class ss from our best guys hir but from wer i live its a bit hard. But i have a real hts and ergo from mr hays that he gave me. So as an advice try to make shoot and give and get a top class ss if buget permits


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

*In response to the poll. Factory line model frame bands everything in the one pack, Customized as in you brought the frame and the bands separately, Completely and utterly made by your self. The answer to this is, all three and it's definitely going to get worse or better whether you are looking at it from my or my wife's point of view.*


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I have made all* mine. More personal this way.

I did start with a Daisy*, and made my own natural fork the next day. My profile picture is actually the first slingshot I ever crafted. Each new slingshot I make is a learning experience now. Its a good time killer and it is very rewarding.


----------



## aok (Feb 28, 2014)

I have purchased a factory line model(1 of the 4 votes in the poll) and it was the best investment I could have made.

As only after I purchased it did I do a internet search and find this site.

My next one will be my own creation or at least a attempt a building one.


----------



## crazymike (May 8, 2011)

you will find out that making,buying,giving,trading,collecting,will be the end result and your house and car will be filled with slingshots in just a few short years.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Im still very new to slingshots and love it very much i havant the skills to make custom slings and find there is so many models tocchoose from like pocket predator simple shot and dankung.com i feel content buying manufactured slingers . Bands i make myself now i like them longer than normal .


----------

